# Amazonia Light Ph



## Apisto70 (Feb 7, 2017)

How long until Ph drops to 6.8ish as in ADA specs? Amazonia Light soil originally seasoned in new 15 gal starting Nov. 21st. Moved to two 4 gal tanks on top of new Power Sand Special on Jan. 4th.
Ph has been 5.2 to 5.6 throughout with exception of Dec. 17 when I added part tsp of Alkaline buffer and bounced to 6.6 then back to mid 5’s the next day. GH is 5/6 and Kh 1. Gh due to added Equilibrium and Salty Shrimp+. Tanks are planted and there is a Fluval carbon pad in the filter as ADA suggests carbon during start-up.
Any thoughts on what to do other than wait? I put some crushed coral in one 4 gal today.


----------



## Apisto70 (Feb 7, 2017)

For anyone interested, ph has finally stabilized at about 6.9 without the crushed coral over the past month. Use Salty Shrimp gh/kh+ recently with tds around 200. So, a little bag of crushed coral does the trick to get ph higher but takes awhile with Amazonia light.


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

Apisto70 said:


> For anyone interested, ph has finally stabilized at about 6.9 without the crushed coral over the past month. Use Salty Shrimp gh/kh+ recently with tds around 200. So, a little bag of crushed coral does the trick to get ph higher but takes awhile with Amazonia light.


The product contain phosphoric acid and or nitric acid. Once the acids get lowered / depleted, the pH will begin to go back up.

NATURE AQUARIUM NOTES#12 Features of Amazonia Light | ADA - AQUA JOURNAL


----------

